# Freshwater jellyfish!



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

So, today I went paddleboating with the two kids I watch at a local nature park that has a large pond/lake. As we were paddling about, the older one said that he saw jellyfish, to which I replied that he was crazy (because I didn't think there was such a thing). 
But lo and behold, I was looking down into the water and I saw some myself. I was stunned and thought that maybe the lake was actually estuarial or something like that. There were plenty of them in the water, and they were tiny (smaller than a penny), white, and just blooping around all over.
I got home and remembered about them, and googled. Turns out they are not "true" jellyfish because they are part of the family Hydrozoa, and their scientific name is Craspedacusta sowerbii. But they act pretty much the same and look similar as well. Now my husband wants to keep some in a tank. -_-
Anyway, just thought it was interesting because I never knew they existed, and we've got them so close to home.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craspedacusta_sowerbii


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Very cool! Be a cool tank sense there would be no stress of keep salt levels right


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so jealous! I've looked so many times for those things. They're so cool! I'd love to kep a tank full of them.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would love to keep them aswell. Going up to a lake this week, maybe I'll see some...i would probably come home with them lol


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow I never knew about these.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's a chance for you to make a bundle on Aquabid. I would dearly love some myself.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that is really neat!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They say they are hard to keep alive, that's the only issue! I think they're awesome, though.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats so cool.


----------

